# Avoid IC DIAMOND thermal paste!



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

LOLOL sounds like any other big business .....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedcat*
> 
> "Just because you dig up your dead grandmother put a couple of bullets in her and post her bullet ridden corpse on a forum as proof I killed her does not mean that's what happened.
> Some conditions do apply to "evidence"


this is the best analogy ive heard from a ceo in a while.


----------



## Ultisym

Wow.


----------



## grunion

Diamond being abrasive is news?

I've always advised against diamond on exposed dies because of the abrasiveness.


----------



## erocker

I think the abrasion is a given, it's the pitting that has formed on some of these heatsinks that is the issue.


----------



## ihatelolcats

their homepage is literally a jpg...i mean what do you expect


----------



## Awsan

I have been using IC diamond for a long time and this never happened to me or any body i know!

Laptop=1.5 years
Desktop=0.5 years
Cousin's laptop=1 year
Friends laptop=2.5 years

I just received 3x1.5 gramms IC diamond from a friend and re pasted all the machines i mentioned above and non of them had any problems with the old IC Diamond


----------



## francisw19

I was aware of the abrasion issue with IC Diamond, but good grief the CEO is just being completely unreasonable about this.


----------



## Ultisym

If the diamonds arent pulverized fine enough, its really as simple as the Mohs scale. Perhaps he had a bad batch. But dang, fix the damages admit the bad batch remove the bad batch and move on, problem solved.


----------



## rockgod213

Whatever happened to "the customer is always right"? Even if the images WERE made up, replace their parts and get on with things. This action alone will ensure more sales through not only increased customer loyalty of the people whose parts were replaced but also other would-be customers through word of mouth. Look at Corsair's customer service regarding leaking with their Hydro series coolers.


----------



## Zero4549

Just saying, but I'm fairly sure that once you lap or de-lid a processor, any consequences are on you, not the manufacturer of the cpu, cooler, or anything in between.

IC Diamond works perfectly fine on processors in state the processors are intended to be used.

As for the corsair reference, I'm fairly sure corsair won't pay for leak-related damages if the Hxxx unit you send back to them has been chopped up and has a reservoir and non-stock tubing inserted.


----------



## intelfan

My only problem with it is that it's very grimy and hard to remove with alcohol. You still have dirty stains on the IHS.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I use the stuff all the time and I do not have an issue. I well aware of how abrasive it can be, but that does not stop me from using it.

I have since moved to other pastes that I have found to be easier to apply and perform better, but I still use IC7 for many things. My MBP has been reTIMed with it and it is going strong for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Maximillian-E

Oh holy crap that thread can be made into a show.
The rep is the king of all asshattery
"Threats are hollow, evidence is clear - I recently sued 8 companies in 5 years all settled in my favour, it was quite lucrative. I'll have to check and see what the options are in CA. "


----------



## ghostrider85

isn't it a common knowledge that this ICD is abrasive?


----------



## CAxVIPER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Diamond being abrasive is news?
> 
> I've always advised against diamond on exposed dies because of the abrasiveness.


Bingo, this has been known since it first came out. I use it on my GPU but I wouldn't ever think about using it on something like a delidded CPU. I mean the fact that it has diamonds in it should be a clear giveaway that it will be abrasive


----------



## caenlen

I have used IC Diamond 24 carat for years, never one issue. /shrug Sorry if there was a bad batch, most corporate CEO's are douche bags btw... thats nothing new...


----------



## kill

I was only aware of the staining. it happened to an old x2 550be But ive never heard of the abrasion issue... however i guess its common sense. Ive been using IC Diamond for years and never really had any problems


----------



## tryceo

As someone who used IC Diamond, I can confirm this stuff actually hurts your CPU. I can barely see the lettering on top of my IHS anymore. The performance is great, though.


----------



## Aesthethc

I used some IC Diamond 7 before without knowing about the "abrasiveness". Wow, never thought the letter on top of the CPU could actually wear off from "abrasive" TIM? I remember using them for my 560ti's and they didnt provide any lower temps compared to my Shin Etsu X23-778D TIM. (were talking about 3-5C) on load.

Im not sure? Ive had no problem with IC Diamond; went through a whole gram of it doing reseats and no damage on my part? Was it because i used it on a GPU heatspreader instead of a CPU heatspreader?


----------



## erocker

This is about the IC24 paste FYI.

It works, there was some bad batches of it. I have 6 tubes sitting here and I'd take something like MX-4 or similar any day over it. If the IC paste had amazing results compared to other pastes I'd use it, but it doesn't.... So with it's abrasiveness, application process and it not doing all that great, there's no reason to use this crap.


----------



## TheoLas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I use the stuff all the time and I do not have an issue. I well aware of how abrasive it can be, but that does not stop me from using it.
> 
> I have since moved to other pastes that I have found to be easier to apply and perform better, but I still use IC7 for many things. My MBP has been reTIMed with it and it is going strong for almost 2 years now.


Which thermal paste do you use now?


----------



## Axon

Im using IC Diamond 24 on my i7 4790K cooled usng a Corsair H110 it works great


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon*
> 
> I'm using IC Diamond 24 on my i7 4790K cooled using a Corsair H110 it works great


 The IC Diamond 'Scandal was a reuse. I have been using it since day one and it is the best Non liquid metal TIM on the market. I use it on both CPU, and GPU.

I was one who exclusively used it on my components and sent close up images to Innovation Tech in defense of Innovation Tech.


----------



## nambinhvu

I understand that diamonds are abrasive, but why are people pasting their stuff, and then wiping it off? Did you mess up the first time? You do it and you leave it...Also, you're supposed to put a dot in the center of the die, don't spread it...You shouldn't have much problem with abrasion if you use that method, because it squeezes flat, instead of being rubbed out and smeared across the surface. The only time you'd experience abrasion is when you wipe it off. Try to use a clean side of the cloth every time you wipe more off, otherwise it's like super fine grit sandpaper being rubbed over your components.

I've found diamond thermal pastes to be easier to work with, and there is no fear of it shorting anything out. Once you do it, you leave it forever until the computer dies of some other reason, by then you're most likely going to upgrade to a new computer anyway, so why would it matter if it causes scratches/stains unless you plan to sell the heat sink and cpu separately. As for pitting, that wouldn't happen simply by screwing down a heat sink onto a piece of diamond that's too big...

As for people having trouble cleaning the stuff off, try a higher concentration alcohol. Some electronics stores sell 99.9% pure isopropyl alcohol. Staining won't really affect cooling, and you don't see the bottom of your heatsink except for when it's not in your computer, so I don't see the issue...Would it matter if your insides were blue, green, or purple if you were completely healthy otherwise?


----------



## htwingnut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nambinhvu*
> 
> I understand that diamonds are abrasive, but why are people pasting their stuff, and then wiping it off? Did you mess up the first time? You do it and you leave it...Also, you're supposed to put a dot in the center of the die, don't spread it...You shouldn't have much problem with abrasion if you use that method, because it squeezes flat, instead of being rubbed out and smeared across the surface. The only time you'd experience abrasion is when you wipe it off. Try to use a clean side of the cloth every time you wipe more off, otherwise it's like super fine grit sandpaper being rubbed over your components.
> 
> I've found diamond thermal pastes to be easier to work with, and there is no fear of it shorting anything out. Once you do it, you leave it forever until the computer dies of some other reason, by then you're most likely going to upgrade to a new computer anyway, so why would it matter if it causes scratches/stains unless you plan to sell the heat sink and cpu separately. As for pitting, that wouldn't happen simply by screwing down a heat sink onto a piece of diamond that's too big...
> 
> As for people having trouble cleaning the stuff off, try a higher concentration alcohol. Some electronics stores sell 99.9% pure isopropyl alcohol. Staining won't really affect cooling, and you don't see the bottom of your heatsink except for when it's not in your computer, so I don't see the issue...Would it matter if your insides were blue, green, or purple if you were completely healthy otherwise?


It scratches regardless. I've used it for years and have known of the abrasiveness but haven't noticed any negative cooling effects due to it. Users change thermal paste regularly, especially enthusiasts. Thermal paste degrades over time, and even though IC Diamond seems less likely to have to be changed, eventually you will have to. I've tried saturating it before cleaning, but the fact that it has diamond in it, any wiping motion will result in scratches. I wouldn't say gouges, but light scratches, it's an abrasive no matter how you look at it. But in doing some cooling mods, I've replaced the paste dozen times on the same CPU and it was pretty scratched up, but the performance wasn't affected.

The CEO obviously is a paranoid nut, but the product works well.


----------



## Mopar63

I have been using Antec's Nano Diamond since it was released (I believe the rebrand IC) and have had zero issues with it. Redone the paste a few times with new coolers and never saw the issues mentioned


----------



## Poisoner

No reason to necro a thread


----------



## Thready

I'm resurrecting this thread because I have IC Diamond and I need to know if anybody else has this issue or if this was just a fluke.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I'm resurrecting this thread because I have IC Diamond and I need to know if anybody else has this issue or if this was just a fluke.


It is not a fluke. It can leave scratches however they have gotten much better at their crushing i believe


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> It is not a fluke. It can leave scratches however they have gotten much better at their crushing i believe


I bought a tube about a year ago and never used it. Now I don't know if I should.


----------



## clint3142

I work in the worlds largest datacenter located in Chicago.

I have deployed over 2500 servers, Deployed 250 notebooks.

IC Diamond has been used exclusively in all of them.

It has performed flawlessly, typically giving a 15% drop in chip temps over OEM supplied TIM solutions.

It is made from Diamond material, it is hard, it will scratch, it will stain, but why does that matter?

If IC Diamond was used and your chip failed; YOU DID IT WRONG.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clint3142*
> 
> I work in the worlds largest datacenter located in Chicago.
> 
> I have deployed over 2500 servers, Deployed 250 notebooks.
> 
> IC Diamond has been used exclusively in all of them.
> 
> It has performed flawlessly, typically giving a 15% drop in chip temps over OEM supplied TIM solutions.
> 
> It is made from Diamond material, it is hard, *it will scratch*, it will stain, but why does that matter?
> 
> If IC Diamond was used and your chip failed; YOU DID IT WRONG.


I think people blow tiny scratches way out of proportion. Sure a large scratch isn't good, but if you have to tilt your chip just to see the scratch then you're probably fine. Chips have natural hills and valleys in them which is what thermal paste is for in the first place.


----------



## Lifeisdeath

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/gikh45hdm/range-international-info/

Chicago is 4th out of the top 5. everything you say is suspect. unless of course you were saying that you work in the worlds largest datacenter out of all of the datacenters located in Chicago only.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clint3142*
> 
> I work in the worlds largest datacenter located in Chicago.
> 
> I have deployed over 2500 servers, Deployed 250 notebooks.
> 
> IC Diamond has been used exclusively in all of them.
> 
> It has performed flawlessly, typically giving a 15% drop in chip temps over OEM supplied TIM solutions.
> 
> It is made from Diamond material, it is hard, it will scratch, it will stain, but why does that matter?
> 
> If IC Diamond was used and your chip failed; YOU DID IT WRONG.


----------



## clint3142

Yeah actually the size I'm referring to is inventory whitespace, that is square footage that is currently sold and operating, take switch for example in Utah I believe right now they're sitting right at a million square foot we're slightly more, and the Chinese have a very large empty facility for the most part. Square footage of unsold space does not a data center make. But it is 2016, we are fully packed everybody else has new buildings so it's only a matter of time before were not the biggest, but we were the first to be the biggest

/http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/special-report-the-worlds-largest-data-centers/


----------



## clint3142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I think people blow tiny scratches way out of proportion. Sure a large scratch isn't good, but if you have to tilt your chip just to see the scratch then you're probably fine. Chips have natural hills and valleys in them which is what thermal paste is for in the first place.


Right?


----------

